
Show HN: Mostly ORMless – Ergonomic Postgres from TypeScript - gmac
https://github.com/jawj/mostly-ormless/blob/master/README.md
======
gmac
I submitted this once before[1], but had stupidly forgotten that the repo was
set to private!

It got some interest in a comment thread about ORMs[2], so I thought it
perhaps deserved another chance.

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20507811](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20507811)

2\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21033991](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21033991)

